# Rest in peace, Noggin



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin had another seizure while in the vet's waiting room. He never regained consciousness, and we agreed it was time for the final nap. If there is an afterlife, he's probably with my mother, who is "accidentally" dropping bits of food for him on the kitchen floor.

He was a middling sized dog, not especially bright nor stupid, not especially pretty nor ugly; but he suited me almost perfectly. He deserves the ultimate dog compliment:

*Good boy, Noggin!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Noggin, rest in peace.  Thinking of you, Nog Dog!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Noggin.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, God, I'm so sorry. Please, if there's anything I can do, you only have to ask. I wish I could give you a hug right now. You were a wonderful friend to Noggin.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NogDog said:


> *Good boy, Noggin!*


Amen.

So sorry for your loss, Nogdog.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Noggin was a very good boy!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh no!!
that is really sad.
I never  post much on the board, but always loved to read your Noggin updates-  during the happy times bevor he was sick, but also about all the things you did to help him!
You were an amazing team and he had a great life surrounded by so much love!

Best wishes!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh darn, there is something in my eye.
I am so happy that you and Noggin had a good run together.
It seems to me that all a dog wants is someone to play with and to help scratch were the dog cannot.
We have enjoyed his company, through your posts, and will also miss him.

Just sayin......


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

my condolences. noggin lives on in your heart.

all these years later, i still miss my dogs. but they're always with me in my memories.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog, I am sorry for your loss. Lots of hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there a place we can perhaps make a donation in Noggin's name?  (Please take your time in answering.)


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss! I dearly hope Noggin is getting yummy bits of food from your mom right now!
Good boy, Noggin!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Is there a place we can perhaps make a donation in Noggin's name? (Please take your time in answering.)


Thanks for asking. There was a note up on the bulletin board at the Cinnaminson Animal Hospital (where Noggin was being treated), saying that while they gladly accepted donations, what they really need is towels. So if you have some towels you were thinking of replacing, maybe now would be a good excuse?

If that doesn't sound good to you, I'm sure a donation would also be welcome at The Animal Orphanage in Voorhees, NJ, which is where I found and adopted Noggin 10-1/2 years ago.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, no. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry, Charles. Thinking of you.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, no! I am so very sorry to hear this. As someone else has already said, you and Noggin were a great "team," and I loved reading about him here. He'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. (I'm sure that my beloved Cattle Dog, Nick is already showing him the ropes!)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been checking the board for your update this morning.  I am so sorry.  We will all miss him and share your heartache.  Hugs.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh no.  I'm so sorry to hear this.  

I've never lived in a household with a dog, and I can honestly say that I've grown more attached to Noggin than to any other dog I've ever met.  Or virtually met.   

If there is anything we can do, please let us know.  



It gives me a small smile to picture the puzzlement of the staff at Cinnaminson when they are inundated with dozens of packages of towels from all over the country....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Charles, sorry that you lost a good friend.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh no, I am so very, very sorry. I hope he is indeed with your mom now, at the place where there is no pain, only joy and love. Hugs to you Charles.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this, Charles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Very sad to hear about this. You have my sympathies. I still remember losing my dog, Shelby, who had lived a good long life. Noggin was lucky to have had you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear the shocking news. The community is here. You did everything you could for Noggin, take twitter comfort in that.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that, but I'm sure he is at peace and comfortable and enjoying your mom's table scraps.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, NogDog, I'm so sorry to hear this!  Our thoughts will be with you, both from the humans and fur babies in the household.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your good friend.  It sounds like you two made a great match 10+ years ago and were lucky to find one another.

May you find comfort in the memories of the good times you had together.

((hugs))


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks for asking. There was a note up on the bulletin board at the Cinnaminson Animal Hospital (where Noggin was being treated), saying that while they gladly accepted donations, what they really need is towels. So if you have some towels you were thinking of replacing, maybe now would be a good excuse?
> 
> If that doesn't sound good to you, I'm sure a donation would also be welcome at The Animal Orphanage in Voorhees, NJ, which is where I found and adopted Noggin 10-1/2 years ago.


Thank you, done and done. (The Animal Orphanage takes Paypal for those of you who might be interested.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How sad. I know it took courage to let him go. _Accidentally _dropping a treat on the floor for Noggin.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Rest in peace, Noggin. You were truly loved.

I am so sorry for your loss, Nogdog.  

Much love to you! <3


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I still love that picture of him smiling! RIP Noggin!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

{{{HUGS}}} NogDog. I'm sitting here crying with you. Having had to let more than a couple dogs "take a long nap" over the years, I feel for you.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, NogDog. You and Noggin had such a special relationship. I always enjoyed reading about him.

RIP, Noggin.

((hugs))


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Hugs to you and shared tears.  Updates on Noggin will be missed by many of us.


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry. <3 

But I bet he always knew he was loved.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

That's very sad news NogDog.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sorry about your loss NogDog.  As a former orphanage kid, I'm only too happy to donate to the Animal Orphanage in Voorhees NJ in Noggin's memory.

Terry


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Very sad news. I am one more person who enjoyed reading about Noggin. 

Sorry about your loss.

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, NogDog.  My heart breaks for you.  Prayers, hugs, and comforting thoughts to you.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

On the one hand, I can hardly believe I am crying so much over a dog I never met in person.  On the other hand, like all the rest of the people who shared your journey of the last few months, Noggin was one of my favorite dogs.  Your love for him and the bond you shared is truly an inspiration.  I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Noggin. . .. he sounds like a good dog.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(hugs)


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

(((NogDog)))  Please accept my deepest condolences. Noggin' was a very special dog and we will all miss your updates! Big hugs to you my friend, and butt scratches for the awesome Noggin.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I suspected that this was coming; yet here I sit crying.  I am so sorry for your loss.  I have to tell myself when I lose my beloved pets that even knowing how it would end, I would not change a thing about loving and being loved by them.  Rest in peace Noggin.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Condolences, Sympathies and Prayers from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch...


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the passing of Noggin, it's such a shame and I am sure you will really miss him.  Most likely you will keep "seeing" him out of the corner of your eye and might even "hear" him around the house which I think will be his way of keeping you company until you get over the shock of losing him.  He surely was a very cool looking dog.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh no!!!!! I am so sad for you NogDog  . I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

{{{{{NogDog}}}}} I'm so sorry.



NogDog said:


> Noggin had another seizure while in the vet's waiting room. He never regained consciousness, and we agreed it was time for the final nap. If there is an afterlife, he's probably with my mother, who is "accidentally" dropping bits of food for him on the kitchen floor.
> 
> He was a middling sized dog, not especially bright nor stupid, not especially pretty nor ugly; but he suited me almost perfectly. He deserves the ultimate dog compliment:
> 
> *Good boy, Noggin!*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, Charles, I'm so very sad for you. I'm sitting here crying about a dog I've never even met!

I am sure he's at the Rainbow Bridge with Chester and Jessie, Abigail and Susie, Impy, Watson, and Twiggy...(come to think of it, there have been a lot of dogs in my life!)

Big hugs and my deepest sympathies to you.

{{{Noggin}}}

Leslie


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Noggin.  It's never just a pet, but a friend.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just want to post a general thank-you to all of you here. It has helped to have a group of on-line friends like this to share some of the grief, especially as my immediate family has already had enough grief for one year, and thus I don't really want to load them down with any more. It is also nice to see that I must have done a fairly decent job of communicating what a special sweetheart of a dog Noggin was. While he leaves a huge hole in my heart right now, it is still also a bit of a relief that I no longer see two Noggins at the same time: the one who used to be athletic and full of life, and the one of the last few months who was weak and tired -- though still ready for a head rub and butt scratch when available.

Thanks again for your help, and I only wish you all could personally have met my good boy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Charles I'm so sorry.  I never met Noggin but I've seen his pic on your posts for a long time now ... so he's been one of the puppies in my life ...  I feel your loss and I'm sad because of it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no!  Nogdog, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Nogdog.  I do believe that somewhere your Mom is slipping him those bits of food.  Thank you for sharing Noggin with all of us.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Noggin! It certainly hurts when a friend leaves us...hope your memories of him will keep you company for now.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss NogDog.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, and I can't believe I am shedding tears for a dog I never met! Thank you for sharing Noggin with us. Noggin has some good friends to meet at the Rainbow Bridge. He was lucky to have a home with you for so many years.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog - I'm so, so sorry....

Since you know I recently lost my Bailey - believe me when I say that you will still be crying a month from now, but the good memories will start to replace the sadness at seeing his decline.  You were the best "daddy" a dog could have - wish I could give you a hug....

um, you don't think your dog is now chasing my cat do you?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry ...


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

So sorry about the loss of your best friend.  You guys were lucky to have each other all these years.  I am sure he is getting lots of rubs where he is.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  He was like one of us on the boards here.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no!!!!!  I'm so sorry, how sad.  It just isn't fair that they don't live as long as we do.  Thinking about you!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NogDog, When I was going through the thread topics, I saw yours, gasped and said, "Oh no!".  I cannot believe that I am as affected by this as much as I am over a dog I have never met except for virtually.  I am so very sorry.  We, your KB family, are here for you and will help you share your grief.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Charles,

I too have been keeping track of Noggin's course, although I have not posted. 

From what you wrote over the weeks, I felt this day was coming, sooner rather than later, and have been silently sending good thoughts to and prayers for you and Noggin. (Recently my cattle dog mix, Emerson, squinted up at me - I smiled and thought once again of Noggin and you.)

Y'all have been a wonderful team - truly a gift of grace and love to one another - and this parting is only for a time.

In the midst of a long season of grieving, be kind to yourself. You are surrounded - literally and virtually - by people who care for you and stand with you.

Well done, good boy Noggin! 

Cherie


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I am really sorry for your loss! 
Brenda B.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

May he have all the head pats and butt scratches he desires in his place of rest. That's a lovely pic of him.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rest in peace Noggin. I am so sorry for your loss, Charles. I know that this has to be a very sad day. It made me sad to read of his passing. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Charles, I'm really sorry to read about Noggin's passing. You're in my thoughts and prayers. (And I, too, bet your mom is accidentally dropping food on the floor for him.   )


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. 

Noggin's picture was one of the very first avatars I noticed when I joined Kindleboards, and it always made me smile. He was a good boy indeed.

I hope he and my much-missed cats are taking turns chasing each other around sunny meadows, no longer slowed down by age or ricketyness.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My heart sank at seeing this thread as if I had heard the news of one of my own passing.  I'm really sorry, but glad he got to live such a long and full life.  I know it can be a bit of a comfort knowing he's no longer in pain, but that doesn't mean we can't be selfish and still wish he was about.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Charles.  I know how special he was to you-- as special as he was to KB, when we didn't even get to really meet him in real life, he must have been that much more so standing right next to you, squinting with his doggy smile.   I know he had the best of care and the most of love right there at the end, all the way through his days.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

I know how bad that feels and how hard it can be. But I'm sure he knew he was loved and that he was a Good Dog.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I know there's nothing I can say that will ease your pain, I'm so sorry you lost such an amazing companion.  He was a lucky guy to have you in his life and no dog (or human for that matter) has ever looked better in a Phillies hat.  My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Dogs are so special to us.  Reflect on the wonderful life you both shared and remember the great times.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about that. Remember the good times with your friend. XX


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Remember the good times with your friend.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you. I lost one of my cats three weeks ago. You will miss him, but also remember the good times. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Heard about this last night, Noggy. Sorry for your loss, bro.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved companion. We've all followed the highs and lows of the last few months with you and Noggin, knowing what the inevitable conclusion would be, but hoping against hope for a few more weeks, a few more days. It's good that he's not suffering any more, but those of us who've been through this know that you are and will for some time to come - it's the price you pay for those ten wonderful years together. Just try to picture Noggin in doggie heaven, running and playing, tail a-wagging, getting into all kinds of mischief and having a thoroughly good time.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.  Your photo shows a dog with the kindest of eyes.  It is easy to see how much he loved you.  I trust that the days will become easier for you.  Blessings.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kind Sir Charles,

They refer to dog as Man's Best Friend.

I've been where you are now and the pain is great having lost a beloved family member.
The little things will trip you up -- the absentminded dropping of the hand from your easy chair for the ear scritch only to find nothing to scritch.
May you be at peace my friend, Noggin is indeed in a better place, back running and jumping and frolicking like a pup again.

In this case I sincerely believe that Noggin truly found Dog's Best Friend in NogDog.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  Noggin you were a good dog!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Thanks for asking. There was a note up on the bulletin board at the Cinnaminson Animal Hospital (where Noggin was being treated), saying that while they gladly accepted donations, what they really need is towels. So if you have some towels you were thinking of replacing, maybe now would be a good excuse?
> 
> If that doesn't sound good to you, I'm sure a donation would also be welcome at The Animal Orphanage in Voorhees, NJ, which is where I found and adopted Noggin 10-1/2 years ago.


I was crying too hard to read through the whole thread yesterday, so I am just now seeing this. Thank you for giving us a chance to make some donations in memory of your special boy. I just replaced the towels in our travel trailer and was wondering what to do with the old ones. I will definitely be sending a package to the Animal Hospital next week.
My kitties said to send hugs to you too.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ohh i'm so sad to hear of Noggin's passing. I'm sending you my thoughts and hugs from the UK. You gave Noggin 10+ great years that he might not have had if fate hadnt of brought you together so for that i bet Nogging loved you as much as you did him.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For those of you who like happy coincidences or signs, one of my dogwoods is in glorious bloom today. (The other, pink one is 2 or 3 days behind this one.)


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I just mailed off a donation to the Animal Orphanage in Voorhees NJ.  I never had a dog and have always been afraid of them but I understand grief and I understand love.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

tsilver said:


> I just mailed off a donation to the Animal Orphanage in Voorhees NJ. I never had a dog and have always been afraid of them but I understand grief and I understand love. Wishing you all the best.


My mother was afraid of dogs most of her life. She started to warm up a bit when she did some volunteer work at a place where they had a big old super-friendly golden Lab that was a trained therapy dog. Then when I got Noggin, she was at least able to tentatively meet and greet him, and it wasn't long before they were best of friends. Over the years as she learned from me and Noggin how to interact with dogs, she got to the point where she could comfortably meet other people's dogs, as long as they were reasonably under control.

Anyway, thanks so much for making the donation. It _does_ go to a great cause: helping those orphaned animals -- one of which I'll likely un-orphan before the year is out.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Charles. The picture of Nogdog on KB has always put a smile on my face. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

So very sorry


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Please add my condolences to all the others.  
deb


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Very sad to hear about Nog Dog.    I'm thinking of you.

Vicki


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Noggin!  I've been following his progress since he got sick and have always kept you in my prayers!  No words can help right now so just know I am thinking of you!

Kathy in NC


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So sorry. RIP, Noggin. I know he's in dog heaven now.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

RIP Noggin


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

NogDog said:


> For those of you who like happy coincidences or signs, one of my dogwoods is in glorious bloom today. (The other, pink one is 2 or 3 days behind this one.)


I am one who looks for signs when a loved one dies. The profusion of dogwood blossoms is a perfect sign from Noggin that he is okay.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

sorry for your loss.  Noggin looked like a great pup!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Noggin. I remember all the pictures you have posted over the last couple of years of Noggin and how they always made me smile. He was obviously very loved and very happy.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a new member so I didn't get to know you or your Noggin yet. I am sorry for the loss of your furbaby. He looks very happy in his picture and I am sure he knew he was/is loved.

When you feel up to it I would like to know how he got his name. I love when people come up with something original instead of just Duke or Fido.

I had a GSD named Radar once. As a pup he was laying in my neighbors drive while we were visiting once and his ears were moving around while he was listening to different noises. His ears weere so big compared to the rest of him that my neighbor made the comment that it looked like he had radar dishes on his head....that's how he got his name.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Noggin.  I have been silently following his exploits and recent ordeal.  You made a difficult, selfless decision out of love for him.  The same kind of love he has had and has given for over 10 years.  I'll think of him eating table scraps and biding his time until he gets to play with you again.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss.

Dawn


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

susan67 said:


> I am a new member so I didn't get to know you or your Noggin yet. I am sorry for the loss of your furbaby. He looks very happy in his picture and I am sure he knew he was/is loved.
> 
> When you feel up to it I would like to know how he got his name. I love when people come up with something original instead of just Duke or Fido.
> 
> I had a GSD named Radar once. As a pup he was laying in my neighbors drive while we were visiting once and his ears were moving around while he was listening to different noises. His ears weere so big compared to the rest of him that my neighbor made the comment that it looked like he had radar dishes on his head....that's how he got his name.


Noggin came with his name from the orphanage. They did not know why the original owners gave him that name, but I figured it seemed to fit, so I wasn't going to confuse him by trying to change it. I tend to go with the theory that it's because his noggin (head) was fairly large (maybe 1/4 Pit Bull?) and his unique coloration accentuated it. (The other theory at the time was that one of the kids in his first family liked the Noggin TV channel, which is now "Nick Jr.".)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for the lose of Noggin.  I had a hard time w/ this thread b/c of pregger hormones.  

I can relate to having to put a dog down.  When I was 18ish, my parents had to put their dog, Ollie down.  It was the right thing to do (he was in so much pain), but it was a hard thing to do.  We still miss him and laugh about the things he would do (he always wanted to be on mom's lap, even if she was using the bathroom), but we know he's no longer in pain.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm just seeing this. I am so sorry. I always loved the way Noggin looked.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Noggin came with his name from the orphanage. They did not know why the original owners gave him that name, but I figured it seemed to fit, so I wasn't going to confuse him by trying to change it. I tend to go with the theory that it's because his noggin (head) was fairly large (maybe 1/4 Pit Bull?) and his unique coloration accentuated it. (The other theory at the time was that one of the kids in his first family liked the Noggin TV channel, which is now "Nick Jr.".)


His name always put me in mind of a TV series here in the UK from the '60s called "Noggin The Nog" and in my head, that's what I always thought whenever I saw your avatar. I think it was a great name and I loved reading about him. The great bond you shared with him shone through in every post you made and I have no doubt it will be with you always.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I had noticed this topic over the last few'days but aided reading it because I was avoiding the sadness. But I opened and read it tonight and laughed and cried in equal measure. I have only owned 3 dogs in my lifetime and the two that are gone are missed. One was a little terrior mutt my famiu had during my teen years. Then I went many years dog less until we adopted a retired racing greyhound. Tori was 7 when she came to us and passed away at the age of 11. Her best pal was Arthur, a rescued little fluffy dog who is now almost 12. I dread losing him, but he is young at heart and healthy of body, so we enjoy all the time we can with him.

Bless you for giving Noggin a home and many years of love.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm late on this as I don't get into the kitchen much, but really sorry to hear about your loss Charles


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NogDog, I am really behind on my board reading and just came across this thread. Looks like we lost our precious friends on the same day. I have been crying over Harley for the past week.    I know how much you loved Noggin and how you must miss him. Prehaps Noggin and Harley will meet up and keep each other company.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was so very sorry to hear about Noggin when Scarlet mentioned it when she was playing tour guide for me in NYC last week, but by the time I got back to a computer at home over the weekend, I'm afraid I completely forgot to hunt down the thread so I could post. So my apologies for the late post, and my sincere condolences on your loss of your beloved Noggin. I lost one of my sweet kitties earlier this month so I somewhat know how you feel right now.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing him with us...
Such a beautiful dog, it's hard losing such a dear friend and loving companion.
Hugs....


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Good boy, Noggin, indeed. Thanks for sharing this special boy's life with the rest of us. My deepest sympathies--but so glad he's once again whole and healthy...and picking up those dropped treats.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Charles, I just read this; I have been away since the 20th and didn't see this at all.  I am so sorry for your loss.  Noggin was a neat dog and you and he made a great pair.  I'm sure he is waiting for you, as Corky is for me, at the Rainbow Bridge and will be there wagging his tail when you arrive.


----------

